

How the world watched porn in 2013: Pornhub crunches the numbers - kbenson
http://pando.com/2013/12/20/how-the-world-watched-porn-in-2013-pornhub-crunches-the-numbers/

======
kbenson
The pornhub.com URL results in an immediate dead link, so this pando.com
summary will have to do (and it's how I found it in the first place).

